# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  desmondekker's Hypancistrus zebra (L046) Setup

## desmondekker

Hi, just to share my 2x1x1 set up filtered by a unit of 2215 linking up to a mr aqua OHF with wool, bio-ball and peat, thus freeing up some space for more bio filtration in the canister. The inhabitants are 4 L46.

Feel free to comment on the decorations and how can I improve. 

PS: pardon me for the bad pictures

----------


## barmby

desmondekker, don't be afraid to start a new thread. i will reply  :Smile:

----------


## desmondekker

woops sorry, similar topic i thought. hope the TS don't mind  :Opps:

----------


## desmondekker

Hi friends, just to share a story. 
I was running a 2215 with 1kg of BH+ hooking up to a OHF with wool and 1kg of momotaro bacteria house for a 2x1x1 tank. 
It was all nice and cosy for 2 L46. 
Recently I added 2 more fish to my collection, thinking that my expensive filtration can manage the load. 
Yesterday while I was counting my fish, there's a "fishy" smell from the tank. 
I measured the water parameters and to my horror the NO2 level is 0.3 ppm! 
I'm not sure if I over-reacted, but i pluck out a unit of 2217 from my arowana tank and fitted on to the current 2x1x1 setup. 
I'm going to seed the filter tonight. 
Hope it works.  :Opps:

----------


## celticfish

There's more than enough filtration media for 4 x zebras...
I'd guess the tank wasn't properly cycled. 
By adding the 2217 it will seed the 2215.
So what "seeding" will you be doing later?!?

Fishy smell?
Did you do a headcount?
I don't recall NO2 smelling fishy.  :Grin: 

I hope you didnt remove the white wool in your cannister filter.
It would be better to add a "pre-filter" at your filter inlet basket.
Then you won't need the wool in the OHF and can add more media (though I don't think its required).

----------


## desmondekker

Hey, you're right, I didn't think the tank was well cycled too. 
I have the false impression that the tank has seasoned due to the zebras create very little mess. 
I guess the NO2 surged as I left the uneaten pellets in the water till it turn mouldy. 
I did encounter the same NO2 problem in the same tank before. 
It gradually drop till under 0.3ppm after I added dirty wool from my arowana tank. 

I did the same this time round with an extra unit of 2217 as the wool in it is very clean. 
I squeezed the slimes out of the dirty wool from an established, healthy tank into the 2217 and still hook it up to the OHF. 

The zebras fall in for headcount all present  :Razz: 

I love the OHF as well, I do not know why! 
Maybe I should grow some bean sprouts on it  :Laughing: .

Keep you guys posted!

----------


## drakeho

Dont worry Desmondekker  :Smile:  Barmby is one of our top PR buddy for pleco lovers !  :Grin:  Three ups for him !!

----------


## desmondekker

Really need to PR with you guys more often to learn how to take care of the zebbies! Any pleco outings? 

Update: NO2 under 0.3ppm as of this morning.  :Knockout:  At least the effort paid off. 

Hopefully it maintain this way!

----------


## drakeho

I do not have much knowledge to pass on to you man ...  :Embarassed:  I am just a normal fish keeper . I do not even have a test kit  :Grin:

----------


## grouper

nice simple setup .

----------


## desmondekker

thanks boss. still trying to contact mr larry for his caves but plecofanatics seems to be down this week. :Mad:

----------


## celticfish

Actually I suspect the website has been hijacked!  :Shocked: 

You can see what I did with his caves ---> here

----------


## barmby

haha.. drakeho! thanks..

btw, desmondekker, try not to trust the test kit too much unless you are really using those branded type being sold in the range of USD70 and above. it is the ppm that we are talking about.

For this reason, many of us don't use test kit (incl. drakeho - the normal fish keeper)

Do keep up with the regular, small amount of water change, 3-4 times a week. It will definitely help. Less is more  :Smile:

----------


## apistomaster

I have 10 H. zebra set up in a 29 H(30 X 12 X 18H inches) so very similar in shape as your tank. 
Even with 10 4.5 cm Zebra plecs uneaten food can become a problem.
One of the things I do in my Hypancistrus breeding and grow out tanks is to grow some free floating Hornwort, (Ceratophyllum) and begin a thriving Cherry Shrimp colony. 
Having many shrimp living with the reclusive Plecos is a big help with cleaning up any food the fish leave behind before it can spoil.
I also happen to breed Sturisoma aureum and have many adults . 
I spread one to each Hypancistrus tank to also help eat excess food and they keep the algae cleaned off the glass. 
They haven't interefered with ny breeders or young Zebras I am growing out. 
And since my tank is tall like yours, I also chose some taller pieces of Malaysian wood with many deep crevices which the Zebras like to hide in. 
This species often chooses tight cracks in wood or will hide unde a light piece of wood.

I am planning to buy some Pencilfish or Hatchetfish and perhaps add my small school of Green Neons as tank mates so the feeding will be less critical. 
It can be difficult to feed a few young Zebra Plecos without some food spoiling when they are all that is in the tank. 
I just avoid anything that would be serious competitors or fish that might harass them.

The zebras are better off sharing their tank with small peaceful animals that help eat all the food than trying to feed only the plecos just the right amount. 
I normally feed mine at night and other than knowing how much money worth of fish I have in the tank it appears completely empty and too boring to leave it that way. 
I know I have to wait at least another 2 years before my 10 zebras are old enough to breed so meanwhile I might as well make that tank a little more interesting.
These are the things I am or am planning to do and maybe you might want to consider something similar. 
If your Zebras are already large enough to breed then I would only add enough Cherry Shrimp to establish a colony. 
They will not hurt at all and they will prove to be useful excess food scavengers.

----------


## desmondekker

> haha.. drakeho! thanks..
> 
> btw, desmondekker, try not to trust the test kit too much unless you are really using those branded type being sold in the range of USD70 and above. it is the ppm that we are talking about.
> 
> For this reason, many of us don't use test kit (incl. drakeho - the normal fish keeper)
> 
> Do keep up with the regular, small amount of water change, 3-4 times a week. It will definitely help. Less is more


heed your advice and started to have a pail of aged water.  :Grin: 




> I have 10 H. zebra set up in a 29 H(30 X 12 X 18H inches) so very similar in shape as your tank. Even with 10 4.5 cm Zebra plecs uneaten food can become a problem.
> One of the things I do in my Hypancistrus breeding and grow out tanks is to grow some free floating Hornwort, (Ceratophyllum) and begin a thriving Cherry Shrimp colony. Having many shrimp living with the reclusive Plecos is a big help with cleaning up any food the fish leave behind before it can spoil.
> I also happen to breed Sturisoma aureum and have many adults . I spread one to each Hypancistrus tank to also help eat excess food and they keep the algae cleaned off the glass. They haven't interefered with ny breeders or young Zebras I am growing out. And since my tank is tall like yours, I also chose some taller pieces of Malaysian wood with many deep crevices which the Zebras like to hide in. This species often chooses tight cracks in wood or will hide unde a light piece of wood.
> I am planning to buy some Pencilfish or Hatchetfish and perhaps add my small school of Green Neons as tank mates so the feeding will be less critical. It can be difficult to feed a few young Zebra Plecos without some food spoiling when they are all that is in the tank. I just avoid anything that would be serious competitors or fish that might harass them.
> The zebras are better off sharing their tank with small peaceful animals that help eat all the food than trying to feed only the plecos just the right amount. I normally feed mine at night and other than knowing how much money worth of fish I have in the tank it appears completely empty and too boring to leave it that way. I know I have to wait at least another 2 years before my 10 zebras are old enough to breed so meanwhile I might as well make that tank a little more interesting.
> These are the things I am or am planning to do and maybe you might want to consider something similar. If your Zebras are already large enough to breed then I would only add enough Cherry Shrimp to establish a colony. They will not hurt at all and they will prove to be useful excess food scavengers.


hey thanks for the suggestions and numerous ideas. 
i haven't reared shrimps before, i heard that they're good cleaners. 
one likely problem is the water temperature in singapore. 
the temperature in my tank can easily hit 30 degrees on a cool day! 
i might go for a small prochilodus though. 

i realised if i place 3 pellets overnight, the next morning there's be bits of left overs here and there. 
by evening when i'm back from work they'll be eaten. 
hence, 3 pellets can be their supper and brunch perhaps  :Wink: .
i also caught the smallest "girl" sneaking out of the small crack in the driftwood for a bite i suppose. 

Good luck with your breeding project!

----------


## barmby

Why not feed on alternate day and see how it goes.

----------


## desmondekker

i'm kinda paranoid that the smaller ones are not getting the food. 
hence i would rather have small amount of food drifting there. 
regarding the small and frequent WC you suggested, may i have a rough gauge? 
say 10% thrice weekly?

----------


## Quan Feng

I do not do frequent water changes for my plecos. But mine are all in 3ft tanks and above. I only do max 50&#37; water changes every week. Even for tanks with babies in them.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## desmondekker

i suspect that my darlings have been eating DW instead of the pellet. their poo and the DW colour match is like 95% to the naked eyes. occassionally they'll finish the pellets and their poo colour change to the same colour as the pellet again. anyone has similar experience?

----------


## desmondekker

Hi good morning, yesterday cannot sleep and decided to look at my L046 for a while. wala! caught a playground dispute and a little nosy onlooker! 

YouTube - L046 Hypancistrus Zebra

hope you enjoy...

----------


## desmondekker

hi all, inspired by our local breeders, decided to save on filtration and splash on fish. my first HMF attempt. please advise if i'm doing it correctly. thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## khtee

you can add another otto internal filter  :Smile:  for more mech filtration as well as aireation.

----------


## desmondekker

i see, thanks. behind the wall? i'm confused wat the air bubbles do, a case of monkey see monkey do  :Embarassed:

----------


## khtee

Not behind but with the fish in the main tank. This is for mech purpose. Once in a week or 2 you can change the cartridge to a new one or just wash it will do.

----------


## desmondekker

i see. thanks khtee! so the "china" wall is maintainence free? do i have to siphon some mulms off the wall now and then? 

i was reading about it in this other thread that recommends twice the flowrate the total volume of the tank. i was thinking of doing the same to my 522, which means a 1000 l/h pump is sufficient? feels kind of insecure  :Confused:

----------


## khtee

You need to do water change each week to remove/lower the nitrate level.

522 is a big tank.... you manage to find the big size sponge? Is your bioload high for the 522 tank? Maybe you need to consider adding another canister as a "added" filtration just in case the bioload is too high. Use 2 pump instead of one so the water flow is more evenly distributed through the sponge.

----------


## desmondekker

yes i've found such a big sponge. the sponge i bought is 2ft x 2ft, those typically used as pond filter media. i guess i'll have to slowly build up my confidence in HMF before messing with a 522 tank. by the way the livestocks are 4 pseudas. currently its running a 100W pump. if indeed i just need a 1000 l/h pump i'll save quite a bit in the long run  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## drakeho

I have my peseudas in a HMF tank set-up too  :Wink:  ten mid pcs trapped in a 4 x 1.5 x 1.5 . Doing fine and happily together .  :Grin:  There again I dont warrant anything for my statements here !  :Grin:

----------


## desmondekker

hee, you inspired me infact. any pump that you recommend for 4 x 1.5 x 1.5?

----------


## drakeho

Haha . Dont know it was you dude  :Grin:  You do not need a pump . All you need is just a air tube ..

----------


## eeeeemo

alot of people try to save on tank set up. but the most important thing in tank set up is actually the filter media, and that's the only thing you shouldn't save on. get better media like ehfisubstrate or biohome! really helps stable bacteria colonies which affects water quality alot!

most plecos do not really need excessive flowrates.

----------


## barmby

I agree. I only use ehfisubstrate and biohome. Money well spent.

IMO, plastic balls, ping pong balls, spiky balls and etc do not cultivate beneficial bacteria.

----------


## genes

My trust is also on filter medias but to add, water change as well. Any form of filtration, be it HMF or canistor filter is just well... another form of filtration. Remember a canistor filter have the same sort of foam loaded it them too. So if i were you, i would load behind the foam lots of filter medias and at the same time, more outlets to draw the water towards the foam since you have such a huge filter wall. My previous HMF setup at home i had a highblow 20 driving air/drawing water towards the foam.

Thoughts on this wall is that it looks really unsightly and messy if its used in a show tank.

----------


## soltari007

For 14++ small plecos I use 6 trays of Mr Aqua, 1 tray efisubstrate, 2 trays of bacteria house(all in OHF) and 1 x E2028 filled with Mr Aqua 1 tray, BH/BH+ 2 trays... with this kind of filtration, I can feel comfortable feeding a lot of food to ensure the fish are conditioned sufficiently without increasing the WC frequency. Even then my wool turns black in 3 days. 

HMF works just as well tho, master breeders use them...

----------


## genes

I wonder what are the water change regime for the master breeders who used HMF with no filter medias stocked at the back. 

My current 3ft with 7 adults and some juvenile plecos uses 4 trays of OHF from Mr Aqua, and additional internal filter to add more flow in the tank and 2x ehiem canistor filter. Maybe we are all too "kiasi" eh?  :Laughing:

----------


## drakeho

Do not try this at home  :Grin: 

12 x L24 size 4.5 to 10 inch 4 x 1.5 x 1.5 Tank 
10 x L333 size 3.5 to 4.5 inch 3 x 1.5 x 1.5 Tank
6 x L66  Size 3.5 to 4.5 inch 2 x 1 x 1 Tank

With the help of the HMF filter only . Max days without changing water and the plecos is still happily swimming . 20 Days . 

I gusee its very subjective on how much media is needed for a tank set-up . Most of the time we are too worried .

----------


## eeeeemo

haha i used to overkill filteration also...
but drake's setup seems fine, breeding also right?

just to add, besides equipment, if you can use plants... even better =)
Fast growing floating plants can be added behind the HMF.....
sucks up nitrates! which drastically reduces frequency of water change.

----------


## desmondekker

thanks for your advise. i packed my 2260 with 5kg of BH+ i think i also lost 5kg  :Huh?: 

but hey, this little setup seems to be working very well. i threw in those 2 dollar feeder goldfish and feed them daily, so far only 1 casualty which is a case of DOA. 

i have also upsized my airpump to the ranger 90000. when my new tank comes, will probably double with with the existing 2028 just to feel a little on the safe side. 

thanks once again for sharing, cheers!

----------


## apistomaster

The exact type of filter or media you use to filter Hypancistrus breeding tanks is not very important as long a it is sufficient of the stocking level of fish.

I have long used AZOO Oxygen plus Bio-filters #6, pedestal sponge filters, optimistically rated by AZOO for tanks up to 110 US gal each. I use 2 of them in each of my tanks from the 20 Longs, 29 highs and 40 gal breeders.
I run one of them by using the supplied air lift and the other is driven by a MaxiJet 600 power head. MaxiJet Power heads fit perfectly on the AZOO sponge filters if you don't use the air lift. These power heads are rated at flows of 600 liters per hour or 160 gal per hour. I like to provide a source of current in all my pleco breeding tanks although I know many breeders do not use very much current. I also have one air stone in each of the pleco tanks. I allow my fry to remain in the breeding tanks so there are times when my stocking levels are high. For example, I have 7 adult breeders of L333 in a 40 gal breeder and there are nearly 90 juveniles of 1-1/2 to 1-3/4 inches plus another 80 fry about 1/2 inches. I try to change about 75% of their water every other day. These are maximum stocking levels. I sell them to resellers in lots of 25 to 50 at a time so the numbers of fish are not always that high.

Clean, warm and well oxygenated water is always beneficial for keeping and breeding fancy dwarf plecos but there are many ways to achieve it.
I do not use any activated carbon in any of my aquariums; frequent large water changes adequately keep the nitrates and metabolic waste levels very low.

----------


## desmondekker

thanks for the insights. i'm blown away by your 75% WC regime! sounds like discus breeding. hopefully i'll have some 'god sent' fries to experiment a little in the future.  :Smile:  currently i'm changing 25% twice weekly.

----------


## apistomaster

I change a minimum of 2/3 of my aquariums water every 4th day. That is my normal. All fish do better with a lot of water changes, not just discus. I raise discus, too.
More frequently if my tanks are stocked heavier than normal.

----------


## barmby

Some good info there by drakeho and apistomaster  :Smile:

----------


## desmondekker

my little observatory is finally up and running! nothing beats watching those little ones scooting around the rocks! thanks for the ideas! setting up was much easier with your advice and reference  :Grin:  

it's a little all over the place though, your feedback is most welcome

----------


## soltari007

decided to do away with the HMF idea?

----------


## desmondekker

still testing water with 4 pieces of L66  :Grin: 

so far so good with the HMF, just that i get alot of flying particles during WC

my L46s are puny, so i opt for a bigger grow-up tank first.

----------


## soltari007

how puny is puny?

2+" is already sufficient.

----------


## desmondekker

only 4 of them hit the 2 inch mark. the rest are below 1.5 inch.  :Huh?:

----------


## soltari007

Nice... so envious  :Smile:

----------

